# Brita Water Filters



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

So last night I went to the fridge to get a glass of water. I recently got married and one of the gifts that we got was a brita water filter jug and grabbed it from the fridge to fill my glass. I then started wondering if it is wise to prep extra filters to have on hand for a method of water filtration in a SHTF scenario. Anyone have any ideas or concerns about this method? Just thought I'd throw it out there to see if anyone else has thought about this or done this already...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Better than nothing, I guess. I'm guessing that it's only designed to use on potable water. I wouldn't put my life on the line with a Brita, not enough filtering media in that little thing.
Using the SEARCH at the top of the page, search "water filter", you'll find a lot of the threads we've already done.


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

Well I do have some lifestraws on hand not only in the house but in my bugout bag which I would use first. But I really though about it as a way to filter the water that I have stored in drums or going for a long shot here and possibly maybe connecting them to a rain catchment system. If you had screens in place to filter out the bigger stuff ( I have gutter guards on mine) but as a secondary filter before it fills into the drum that it might just work and store filtered water in the drum as opposed to pure rain water with possible settiment at the bottom. Anyone think this is a good idea or am I just shooting blanks here haha..


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Filters on hand, yes. Brita filets on hand, not so much. Brita filters are good for getting chemicals and other things out of your water but are not designed to clean pathogens out of it. IE - running dirty water through a brita can still make you sick!

Although if you boil it or use bleach to sanitize it first a brita filter would be good to help clean it up, although I would recommend a Berkey or other filtration systems.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Brita filters are a mechanically timed filter. They only let you fill the pitcher a certain number of times, they are a scam at best. If you want to use a filter get one that removes heavy metals and nitrate salts from the water. The rest you can deal with as long as those are removed.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

This is whats on out kitchen faucet. It has a "Filter Life Meter" that controls nothing. It's just there as a reminder to the user. I've cut the old filters apart to inspect and see how they work. You can use them for as long as you want, welllll past their recommended change interval if your water isn't bad. We live about 2 miles from the treatment plant, and I use the filters nearly double as long as their rated with no bad effects at all.

View attachment 3128


Same type filters used in this if you want a pitcher filter. http://www.homedepot.com/p/DuPont-M...Pitcher-White-WFPT200X/203445578#.UnAwlVNREy0


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm operating on the distillation plan at the moment. I have a cheap saucepan, a roll of aluminum foil, and some plastic tubing in my bug out/in gear (laundry basket that sits in my closet). 

I' have a brita pitcher, but I don't think I'd rely on it as my sole source of purifying water.

I'm hoping to put a berkey bucket system together in the next month or two... It will likely happen around the holidays.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

pharmer14 said:


> I'm operating on the distillation plan at the moment. I have a cheap saucepan, a roll of aluminum foil, and some plastic tubing in my bug out/in gear (laundry basket that sits in my closet).
> 
> I' have a brita pitcher, but I don't think I'd rely on it as my sole source of purifying water.
> 
> I'm hoping to put a berkey bucket system together in the next month or two... It will likely happen around the holidays.


I've done some research on those home brew bucket systems with the $30 filters, and they don't even scratch the surface of treating water like a Berkey system. There's a TON of trickery going on in the water filter business, because there are soooooo many different types of things to filter for (TDS, pathogens, viruses, bacteria, fluoride, chlorine, etc, etc.) Berkey's worth the money if you can afford one. Actually distilled water is as bad or worse for you than drinking out of a creek. Distilled or Reverse Osmosis water has _no_ minerals or heavy metals in it at all that your body needs, and you'll get sick from the lack of them.

Check this out. What is the healthiest water? Reverse Osmosis ? Distilled ? Filtered ?

I used to work in an industry where customers would try using Reverse Osmosis water in their machine equipment and the stuff was so acidic it would dissolve the stainless steel parts of the machines!


----------

